# Pride of Suffolk



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

Is there anyone out there from the pride of suffolk from dec 1991 to october1995???(H)


----------



## amandar (Nov 28, 2006)

Me !!!!!

I was on there till 96 I think.

I was on there after the passenger route ended, it went to rotterdam after that.

Amanda x


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Amanda
fancy seeing you on here(==D)


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

Karl Lee will be most impressed with us (==D)


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

I was

Karl


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

(Jester) (Jester) (Jester) 

All those times in night info - couldnt cope with that now - staying up all night(EEK)


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Louise.s said:


> (Jester) (Jester) (Jester)
> 
> All those times in night info - couldnt cope with that now - staying up all night(EEK)


After almost 6 years on night watch on the Suffolk, some of it with you, followed by 8 years night & day working on the Flanders, I'm still trying to adjust my sleeping patern. At home I still stay up at night wide awake, but very sleepy in the morning.
I still sometimes do night watch on my present ship.

Regards
Karl


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

i also still do nights - night feeds (Jester)


----------

